# [TIP] Supprimer un fichier récalcitrant

## Pongten

Petite astuce bien utile lorsque votre fs (en ext2 ou 3) a perdu les pédales et que vous vous retrouvez avec des fichiers que même en root vous ne pouvez pas effacer.  Cela peut être fait en changeant les attributs du fichiers en faisant : 

```
chattr -R =s nom_fichier
```

De façon récursive (au cas où il s'agit d'un répertoire), les fichiers sont marqués comme effaçables et peuvent dès lors être supprimés sans peine

----------

